# One Dish Meals



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

One Pot Kielbasa with Cabbage, Apples and Caraway

1 lb. kielbasa sausage, cut into 1-inch slices 
1 tsp. olive oil 
1 small head green cabbage, cut into wedges 
1 cup apple cider 
1/2 cup sliced red onion 
1 tsp. caraway seeds 
1/2 tsp. kosher salt 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
2 green apples, cored and cut into wedges 
Grainy mustard 

In a 4- or 5-quart Dutch oven cook the sausage in hot oil for 5 to 7 minutes or until lightly browned. Add the cabbage, cider, red onion, caraway seeds, salt, and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Add the apples and cook, uncovered, 5 to 10 minutes more or until the cabbage is tender and the cooking juices are slightly reduced.

Serve with grainy mustard for spreading on sausages and cabbage.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Bog

1 3lb chicken cut into pieces 
1lb smoked sausage cut in 1" pieces
1 small onion, chopped
2 bay leaves
1/2 cup butter
2 cloves chopped garlic (or use garlic powder)
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp seasoned salt
4 cups water
4 cups instant rice.


Combine all in a pot........accept rice.
Cover and simmer until chicken is tender. Remove chicken, debone and shred.
Add rice to pot, cover and cook until tender. Return shredded chicken to pot. Adjust salt, pepper and cayenne to your liking. Remove bay leaves before serving.

note...I've used chicken breasts or thighs in place of the whole chicken. You can use what you have on hand.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

German Skillet

This one sounds weird, but it's good if you like sauerkraut.  

1 lb burger
1 can chopped tomatoes with liquid ( I use 1 pint of home canned)
1 can sauerkraut with liquid (I use 1 pint of home made)
1 small onion ...chopped
1 TBS butter
2/3 cup uncooked rice (minute rice works too)
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper


Melt butter in skillet, top with sauerkraut...spread over bottom of skillet.
Sprinkle the rice over the kraut.
Sprinkle chopped onion over rice.
Top with layer of broken up uncooked burger.
Salt and pepper.
Last layer... cover with tomatoes.

Do not stir, put a lid on it and simmer on low heat for 25 to 30 minutes.
Serve from the skillet.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

This one is a keeper from an RV magazine, now a favorite of ours!

Pat out one pound raw hamburger to cover bottom of large skillet (one you have a lid for).
Layer over meat:
2-3 sliced carrots
2 medium or 3 small potatoes, chopped.
One small onion, chopped (optional)
1/2 head of cabbage, chopped

Sprinkle Salt and pepper over all.
Spread one can cream of chicken soup, undiluted, over top.
Add 6 slices Kraft American cheese to cover top.

Put on medium heat until meat can be heard sizzling, then turn heat to low/med low and cover to cook for 20-30 minutes. Leave covered for 5 minutes or more after heat is turned off. 

Even people who "hate" cabbage love this one!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is one is a good one and very satisfying..
any amount can be made

Brown pork chop cubes (or leftover ham) in a stewpot
Add:
water or stock
onion
carrot cubes
potato
lima beans.. I use frozen

Season to taste... I use black pepper, fennel seed and a little celery seed

Cover and simmer. The longer you let it cook the softer the potatoes will be.
Sometimes I like to brown the potatoes too. You can also do this in the oven..just brown your meat and onions, throw it in a casserole dish with the other ingredients, cover and bake.
Very good served with a stinky cheese like sharp provolone! Yum.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Easy Breakfast *reminds me of McD's Breakfast Burritos*

1lb ground sausage
6 eggs or more to taste, I usually use 10-12
1 can chopped green chilis
1 sm onion, chopped
1 medium tomato, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Brown sausage. Scramble eggs in a bowl. Add eggs, chilis, onion, tomato to sausage. Scramble well. Spoon into prepared tortillas or pita bread.

A slice of cheese on the tortilla or in the pita completes it.

ETA: This actually IS the McD's burrito recipe...just made with real eggs, lol.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

*Crockpot Chicken Tortilla Bake*

3 lg chicken breasts (I've subbed leftover baked or any other chicken)
4 cups water
1 lg onion - diced
1 can Rotel style tomatoes - diced
1 lg bag tortilla style corn chips - we prefer the white corn
2 cups shredded cheese - colby, chedder, monterey jack

In lg crockpot cook chicken and onions in water. Remove chicken and chop or shred, return to pot. Add Rotel tomatoes, tortilla chips, and shredded cheese. Stir gently until all chips are damp, add water if too dry, but DO NOT get it soupy! Cover and continue to cook for 30 to 45 minutes until 'set'. This cassarole should scoop out with big spoon and not be runny - if it is a few more chips and cheese will ususally 'fix' it. Extra cheese may be layered on the top a few minutes before serving.


If you like things spicey, add a few chopped jalopenas, the Rotel is enough spice for me. 
This recipe is great for using up leftover baked, grilled or roasted chicken too!
I've also subbed velveeta or cheese dip for the cheese portion - its all good.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

This is what we call it. Easy and very good.

Spray bottom and sides of crockpot with pam.
Layer of boneless chicken breasts- breasts from old butchered hens works great for this also.
cover with a layer of whatever cream soup you like best -don't dilute (I like chicken or a combo of chicken and onion
Sprinkle with salt, pepper and whatever other seasonings you like ( I use garlic, and or paprika).
Continue layering like this until enough for your family ending with a good layer of the cream soup. 
Cover and cook on low for about 8hrs or on high for about 5 hrs. This turns out fork tender with a good gravy for mashed potatoes or rice.
tyusclan momma


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

2 cans of any 2 beans white,chili ,pinto ,black beans
1 can of Rotel tomatoes (with green chilis)
1 can refried beans
1/2 onion minced
1 can chicken broth 15 oz.
salt&pepper to taste
Combine all ingredients and heat .ready to eat.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

A good (I think) Leftover Recipe

Thanksgiving leftovers

Leftover dressing from Thanksgiving. (or you could use packaged) 
1/2 cup melted butter 
1 cup water 
4 to 5 cups cubed cooked turkey meat 
1/2 cup celery, chopped 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1/4 cup chive, chopped 
3/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
2 medium eggs 
1 1/2 cups milk 
1 can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted or Cream of Chicken
Parmesan cheese (the fresh stuff, not out of a can) 

Mix left over dressing with butter and water. Pat half of it into a greased 9 by 13-inch pan. Mix turkey, celery, onions, chives, mayonnaise, salt and pepper together and pour over the first layer. Sprinkle the rest of the dressing mixture over the top of the turkey mixture. Beat eggs and milk, pour all over the top. Cover with foil and refrigerate over night. One hour before serving, preheat oven to 350 degrees, take it out of the refrigerator, and pour mushroom soup all over it. Bake for 50 minutes. Sprinkle with freshly grated Parmesan cheese and bake for 10 minutes more.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I made this last night with left over turkey.

2 cups of cubes turkey
1 can cream of soup
1 can of milk or water
2 cups or more of pasta, I used the cut spaghetti but you can use any noodles you have on hand (cooked)
1 + cups of cheese, I like sharp cheddar, shredded
1 cup peas or other frozen veggies

Mix all the above together and bake at 350* for about 30 min. or until bubbly. I put mine in a deep round casserole pan but you could put it into a shallow lasagna type pan.

It was really yummy!!!!!

Today Im making soup out of the carcass.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

RUSTIC QUICHE

Hot Water Crust: (this crust works for pies as well.. just form into the pie pan and refridgerate until the dough is firm. Cooks up flaky, flaky, flaky. I never make a cold water pie crust. And no one knows my secret but you..ssshhhhhh!)

3/4 cp butter or shortening I cut my butter into small bits
1/2 tps salt
1 tsp milk
1/4 cp boiling water
2 cp flour

Mix water, butter and salt and milk into bowl and whip with a fork until butter melts..I leave a few small floaters in
Add flour and stir in quickly.. do not over stir. I work it just a bit with my hands and moosh it into a flat oval baking dish. I go high up the sides. 
Prick the bottom and put it a hot oven to crisp on the bottom. The middle will rise up.. you can weight it down if you like.. I just prick it again before I pour in quiche.

Enough crust for a double pie.


THE QUICHE:

You can add anything you like.. these are just some of my ingredients..

-in a pan to brown/sautee:
thick sliced bacon.. I cover with black pepper
After it has browned..set it aside and drain pan. 
Add big chunks of red onion, big chunks of red pepper, big chunks of mushroom. I pan roast them until a bit soft. Add as much spinach/chard or other greens as you would like and let wilt down into veggies and drippings. Stir once or twice for eveness.

In a bowl.. add eggs..If you like your quiche "eggy" add 4 eggs. I usually add only 3 because I am more into the veggies than the eggs.
Add milk..again.. sorry no exact measurements.. around 1/2 cup to cup.. depending on how much cheese etc..
Add a TBS or two of melted butter 
Cheese of your choice.. I go for cheddar/provolone and a little parmesan/romano.. you could add a little bit of ricotta, but not too much or it will stay squidgy in the middle.
Pepper and herbs to taste.. I stay pure.
Add in the veggies and bacon and stir. Pour into baking dish crust and bake at 350-375 until it no longer wiggles in the middle. Allow to cool and set up for a few minutes before serving.

Variations on theme:

add some onion flakes into crust

Italian Quiche..basil, oregano, thyme, garlic into crust. For the meat you copuld go chorizo, italian sausage, ground beef, turkey.. italian cheeses and top the quiche with tomato slices before baking.

Ham and brocoli.. crust flavors of your choice.. browned ham with veggies.. add some lightly steamed/microwaved brocoli

Mushroom quiche.. thyme in the crust with all flavors of mushrooms browned in a pan with onions and shallots.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Basic Frittata


Ingredients:
2 cups Chopped Vegetables (pick 2-3: potatoes, asparagus, mushrooms, broccoli, spinach, zucchini, tomato, green chiliesâ¦)
Â½ cup Chopped Sweet Red/Green Pepper
Â½ cup Chopped Yellow Onion or Green Onion
Â½ cup Chopped cooked Meat (pick 1: ham, bacon, sausage, flaked crabâ¦)
8 Eggs
Â¼ cup Milk
1 teaspoon Italian Seasoning or Mexican Seasonings
Salt and Pepper
1 clove Garlic, minced
Â½ cup Grated Cheese (Mozzarella, Cheddar or Parmesan on top)


Directions:
1. Grease a 10-inch ovenproof skillet, either with spray, oil or butter.
2. Over medium-high heat cook onions until clear, add other vegetables, cook until crisp-tender, approx 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in Meat.
3. In bowl, beat together eggs, milk and seasonings until blended. Stir in cheese.
4. Pour egg mixture over vegetables in pan. 
5. Cook over medium heat until egg mixture is set at edges; about 5 to 8 minutes. Then transfer skillet to preheated 375 degree oven and cook until top is lightly browned and eggs are set, about 8 to 10 minutes. (If you donât have oven proof skillet, immediately after adding eggs, cover skillet with lid and cook on medium-low heat until egg mixture is set. 
6. Cut into wedges and serve from pan.
7. Serve with sour cream or salsa if Mexican seasonings used.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh Man!
Cause you either don't have time to make dinner or someone made it for you!
Hearty and easy even kids can make this. Try it on your next camping trip!
cooking time 10 minutes
serves six easily


2 kilbosa
2 cans green beans, drained, or 1 pound fresh (cleaned and in small pieces) or frozen
1 can corn, drained, or pkg, frozen
1 tbsp. beef boullion and 1 1/2 cups water ( mix water and boullion, or 1 can beef broth
1 1/2 cups minute rice
1tbsp. butter or margerine (optional)
season to your liking after cooking

cut kilbosa into slices, pieces or chunks ( whatever you prefer)
Open cans of veggies and drian, measure out rice
heat skillet and add butter, add kilbosa and brown
when kilbosa is browned to your liking, add green beans and corn, heat ( blacken if you like)
add liquid, bring to a boil
add rice and stir, turn heat to low and cover
ready in 5min. ( if using minute rice) 

If using long grain or brown rice, increase liquid (as per pkg.) and cooking time to 20 min.
you can easily adjust this to your families likes and dislikes, add carrots, use hot dogs, eleminate rice, etc.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just fixed this meal last night and it went over great. This is taken from an Amish Cookbook that my daughter bought me.
PENSEY SUPPER

4 lg. potatoes
Cook and dice into small squares. Then add:
6 hot dogs (slice) (I used polish sausage grillers)
1/4 c. butter
1 can mushroom soup
salt/pepper (to taste)
1 sm. onion (chop)
1 pt. canned or frozen peas
1 T. mustard
Toss gently. Pour into a casserole dish and bake at 350 for 1 hour.

I made deviled eggs to go with this and pumpkin-apple muffins with streusel topping.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just made this last night ... Don't know what to call it though

1 lb pork sausage
minced garlic
chopped onions
chopped sweet peppers

small head of cabbage, cored and sliced thin

flavored rice & wild rice (I used box mix, combine flavoring with about half the amount of water called for)

ground ginger

Fry sausage with garlic, onions & peppers, drain.

Add sliced cabbage, rice, water mixed with seasoning mix.

cover and simmer until cabbage tender crisp.

add ground ginger to taste.

Like a spring roll in a pan!


----------



## 1kajira (Sep 9, 2008)

i didn't know if this belonged in the one dish meal category since you'll dirty more than 1 dish so uh...

CINCO DE MAYO TAMALE PIE

1 lb. hamburger
1 can corn (drained)
1 can refried beans
1 jar salsa
1 c. Cheddar cheese
1 pkg corn bread

Brown hamburger and drain. Mix hamburger, corn, refried beans and salsa together. Place mixture in 9 x 10 dish. Prepare corn bread mixture according to package directions. Add Cheddar cheese to corn bread mixture. Spread corn bread mixture over other ingredients. Bake at 325 degrees for 30 minutes.

Sometimes i'll replace the corn with chopped bell peppers, and the salsa with tomato sauce, and the beans with chopped onions.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Kielbasa One Dish Meal

1# Kielbasa Sausage Sliced In Two Inch Lengths
2 Cups Fresh Okra
2 Cans Stewed Tomatoes
1 Cup Tomato Puree
4 Cloves Of Garlic Minced
1 Cup Already Cooked Rice

Saute The Okra In Tiny Amount Of Butter For 10 Minutes.
Add Kielbasa Saute Another 10 Minutes 

Add Tomatoes, Puree, Garlic And Simmer For 20 Minutes.
Then Add The Rice And Simmer Another 10 Minutes.

Same Recipe Can Be Used By Substituting Onions & Or Bell Peppers For The Okra

No Buzzards In It. It Is A Family Camping Joke.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Here's something I made for dinner last night in the cast iron skillet.

A good amount of hamburger (I used maple sausage)
A good handfull of onions.
A good handfull of cabbage
A potato or two sliced and diced
A half cup or water

I browned the meat. When it was half way cooked thru I added the onions to brwon them. The I added the cabbage, potato and water and put a lid over it all. Stirred everything up every once in awhile and tested the potatos for when they were done. When they are done grab a plate and a fork and make yer tummy happy! Oh you can added a little salt and some sour cream onto your plate for a dash of flavor.

I'm single so the amount of everything you add to the skillet will of course depend on family size:icecream:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

This got a 2 thumbs up from my favorite carnivore, Artificer 

Preheat oven to 375F (just hotter than baking bread)

In a largish skillet brown:
1lb ground beef (or more if you like beef)
1cup course chopped onions
2 cloves garlic, minced fine
1 cup (or 1 large) green pepper, coursely chopped
1cup mushooms (not necessary, but is a great addition)

Add 12oz thick gravy - beef or mushroom OR yummy turkey leftover gravy!
1lb frozen peas (or fresh)
Salt and pepper to taste

heat until the peas are warm, then put it all in a 2 1/2qt baking dish.

top with mashed potates...big dollops or spread it over like a crust. If you don't want to mash taters (this is great for leftovers, btw) Use instant...Like Betty Crocker instant Garlic mashed potatoes. (make the potatoes, THEN spread them on the casserole)

Bake for 20 minutes until the taters are slightly browned and crusty.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

In a crock pot put in, 
1 can each of drained: green beans
yellow beans
baby lima beans
kidney beans
Add 1 can of tomato soup, baked beans and a small can of tomato paste. Add 1 cup of brown sugar and 1 T. of chili power.

Meanwhile saute 1 lb of sweet sausage,1 chopped pepper and 1 chopped onion and add to bean mixture, Cook on high for 1hour and medium for a couple more hours, Enjoy!


----------



## oakwoods201 (Dec 21, 2008)

We LOVE these at home
Each person gets a square of alum. foil(12x12 or 18x18)
start by spraying Pam or just rubbing butter(whatever you have) on one side of the foil
next put either a hamburger patty, pork chop or a boneless chicken breast in the center of your square
add to that any combo of the following:
sliced potatoes
sliced carrots
onions
peppers (bell, sweet or hot)
salt, pepper, garlic-season to taste
bring two sides together and make three folds, then make three folds on each end-like a packet--this keeps the steam inside to help keep it moist
cook at 350 for 45-60 minutes turning once at 20-30 mins. can also be cooked in campfire coals 
the packets are then cooled----BE VERY CAREFUL OPENING THEM-----


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Serves 1
Get the health benefits of fish and the budget benefits of cooking at home by using these simple instructions. Feel free to substitute with other ingredients such as water and lemon juice or white wine for the orange juice, dried dill weed for the herbs, and capers or toasted crushed nuts or seeds for the olives. 

3/4 cup Orange Juice 
1/2 minced shallot 
1/4 teaspoon dried tarragon 
4â6 oz mild fish fillet(s) such as sole, tilapia or arctic char 
1/2 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil 
Salt and ground black pepper, to taste 
3 chopped pitted Kalamata olives (optional)


Combine juice, shallot and tarragon in a small saucepan and simmer until thickened, 15â20 minutes; cover and set aside. 

Heat broiler. Sprinkle both sides of fish with oil, salt and pepper. Place on a foil-lined baking sheet and broil 5â6" from heat, just until fish is opaque and flakes easily with a fork, about 5 minutes per half inch of thickness. 

Use a wide spatula to transfer fillet to serving plate, spoon sauce on top and sprinkle with olives.


----------



## vallee1156 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Chicken rice-a-roni*

for a family of 6 (easy to double and triple, too!)

1 1/2 cups of cooked & diced skinless boneless *chicken* *breast* 

*2 boxes of chicken rice-a-roni* cooked in a 14 inch skillet~
follow the pkg directions

Add the diced chicken to the rice-a-roni (this can be done with just 
a little liquid still left in the skillet)...once the liquid is absorbed, add
*sour cream* to taste...my family prefers 16 oz to the 2 box recipe


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown minute steaks (can use pork or chicken also). Spray 9"X13" baking pan with nonsitck cooking spray and layer sliced carrots, potatoes and onions in bottom of pan. Season with salt and pepper. Place browned minute steaks on top of vegetables and spread one can of undiluted cream of chicken soup over steaks. Cover top of pan with foil. Bake in 350 degree oven for one hour.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Stir Fry - chicken or beef

5 lb chicken or beef, cut 1/4" thick slices (I used chuck steak, remove fat & slice against the grain)

10 oz fresh mushrooms, washed, & cut into 1" or bite sized pieces 
Broccoli crowns, 5-6 medium sized crowns, sliced lengthwise about 1" round
3 medium zucchini, sliced 1/4" thick, angular cut (not round)
2 med-large onions, sliced about 1/8th inch (if desired)
2 packets Grill Master Zesty Herb, NOT prepared
3-5 T Olive or Vegetable oil
2 cups cooked rice (prepare when Mushrooms are added below, or before if using long grain rice)

Potato bread/rolls if desired

Fold spice packet into the meat, covering all pieces. Let sit 15 minutes.
In large, deep dish fry pan, add oil. Heat 1 minute. Layer meat, and add Broccoli.

Cover. Cook on High until the meat turns brown on the bottom (about 5-10 minutes). 

Stir. Cover. Cook about 5 minutes. Meat should be mostly cooked. Stir.

Add Zucchini, Mushrooms, (& Onions if desired). Cover. Lower heat to medium/high, cook approximately 5 minutes. 

I a seperate pot, prepare (cook) the rice according to directions. Keep the cover on to keep it warm.

When meat is cooked, and veggies tender, serve with a side of rice. 
Potato bread goes nicely with this dish.

Note 1: I added a few shakes of adobo & paprika seasoning to the meat prior to cooking, but it is not necessary.

Note 2: Sliced carrots (1/4") would go very nicely with this, or substitute carrots for the mushrooms. Add the carrots when the broccoli is added.

Serves 4-6.
Enjoy!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hamburger Casserole of some sort

1# ground beef 
1 small diced onion
1 small minced clove of garlic (or garlic pwd)
Couple of hearty dashes of Mrs. Dash
Couple dashes of pepper
Brown the ground beef with the veggies and spices. Drain grease.

Add:
1 pkg. Cream Cheese (may use light, but non-fat doesn't work as well)
1 can cream of whatever soup (UN-diluted)
Mix in the skillet until the cream cheese is melted.

Top with a tube of biscuits and bake until brown & crusty.

Sometimes I'll add other precooked veggies to this before baking with the biscuits.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Beef Bone Lentil Stew

Very cheap & filling.

1 good chunk of beef shank bone (you could also use lamb)
1 large onion, minced
1 tsp oregano
1 tablespoon cooking oil
2 cups green lentils (which are actually brown)
4 cups beef broth
2 cups cubed turnip/rutabaga
2 cups sliced carrots and/or parsnips
4 cups cubed potatoes

1. Put beef shank, lentils, stock in crock pot. Stir. Turn on "Low" setting
2. Saute minced onion (and some garlic, if you like garlic) in the oil. Add oregano and any other spiced to taste (I usually add black pepper)
3. Add onions and rest of vegetables to crock pot.
4. Simmer 6-8 hours

Serve with home made bread or rolls. Good with HP or steak sauce. Keeps well for the next day. Freezes OK.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sausage Spaghetti Casserole

Brown 1 lb. sausage with 1/2 cup chopped onion, drain. Cook spaghetti (It depends on how much you want but I use about a lb.)
Add to the sausage & onion 1/2 cup milk, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1/4 block of velveeta cheese (you can substitute other cheese for this). 
Drain spaghetti and mix with sausage mixture. Place in 350 oven for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

5 Bean dish

1 can Kidney beans 
1 can pork and beans
1 can lima beans (drained)
1 can Pinto beans (drained)
1 can green beans (drained)
1 lb hamburger (browned)
1 cup ketchup

Pour all the beans in a pot straight from the can unless it says drained then drain the liquid first. Add the ground beef and ketchup. Heat and serve.

I use a dutch oven and cook slowly for about 2 hours. You can substitute or add ingredients. I have added corn, sweet potato and have added chile powder to the mix. Also works good for crockpots.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

this is almost a one dish meal, the meat and noodles can be done in one pan.
I make Instant when doing mashed taters and that's in a bowl.

Rather then Beef it used high speed beef.
Venison strips cut from back strap, browned and seasoned.
About 2lbs.
9 cups Water
10 Beef Bullion cubes(I put them in a pyrex measuring cup with a cup of water and microwave it to disolve)
1/4 cup corn starch added and brought to a boil to thicken.
Add 1 bag egg noodles till almost done.
Let sit to for a bit so noodles absorb some of the moisture thickening the gravy.
Serve over mashed potatoes. 

Heat water,butter,Spice (garlic and chives opt.) in microwave safe bowl 
add instant potatoes and milk.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

How about some cowboy goulash? It is easy and it is cooked in one pot and one large bowl. It is great on a cold evening during Spring Turkey Season.

1 to 1 1/2 lbs ground beef
onion, chopped
garlic, chopped
1 can chopped tomatoes
1 can Rotel tomatoes and chiles
1 can Ranch or pinto beans, drained
1 can tomato sauce
1 box cheap mac and cheese

Boil macaroni, then prepare in large bowl, set aside. Now brown the beef, onion, and garlic. Add everything else and heat through. Now carefully add meat mixture to large bowl of mac and cheese. Eat up!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't really 'cook' so much as heat things up and nothing I make justifies a recipe, but one of my mainstays is:

Noodles & Beans

In a 2 quart saucepan, add two packets of ramen noodles to boiling water and drain off water when cooked. Add a 15-ounce can of chili beans, along with one flavor packet from the ramen, and a handful of chopped onion and green pepper. Microwave one Morningstar Farms Griller (artificial meat pattie) for one minute and crumble it in. Heat through, then eat. Makes about two servings. For extra flavor add a slug of barbecue sauce.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicken pot roast 

1 chicken breast, browned in skillet with 2 tablespoons butter
add 2 tablespoons flour and 1 cup water (mix in a small jar)
add favorite vegetables. carrots, potatoes, celery, onion, bell pepper
simmer until tender.


If I have a leftover chicken breast I will add butter to a little water and cook the vegetables, then add a warm water, flour mix (shake together in jar) add chicken breast and cook until thickened, chicken is warm and flavor is melded....James


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I fixed my Yvonne some stuffed chicken breasts night before last and she went back for seconds.... and yet another "snack" later in the evening so I figure they "passed". 

Four boneless, skinless chicken breasts pounded flat and thin
Four baby bella's finely chopped
Four sweet banana peppers finely chopped
1/3 cup finely chopped onion
1 pint salsa
1 medium tomato sliced
8 ounces shredded cheese (I used the mexican blend)
4 ounces Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
2 Tsp minced garlic
1 Tsp basil
1 Tsp curry
1/4 Tsp ginger
2 Tbls olive oil 
2 "pats" butter

Saute the onion, mushroom, sweet peppers, garlic, and spices in the olive oil and butter. 
Spread this "stuffing" evenly over the flattened chicken breasts... along with a couple ounces of the shredded cheese, and about half the parmesan cheese, roll up and place your stuffed chicken back in the skillet you sauteed the stuffing in. spread sour cream over chicken, then pour the salsa over all that, top with sliced tomato and put the whole shebang in the oven for 45 minutes, then add the last of the cheese and stick back in the oven for another 10 minutes or so. The thermostat on my oven doesnt work quite right, but I am guessing 325 should be about right.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Green Bean Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1 large can tomato soup
3-4 cans green beans
onion
italian seasoning
mashed potatoes
shredded cheese

Brown hamburger and onion until cooked well. Add canof tomato soup, 1/4 can of water, drained green beans. I use 4 cans of bean becuase I love them cooked in the casserole. Add enough italian seasoning to taste, about 1/2 tsp or so. Heat until simmering. Spread mashed potoes on the top and sprinkle cheese on and bake at 350 for about 45 minutes. Let set for about 10 minutes so all the settles down. I use a large dutch oven pan so I can cook and bake it all in one pan.

Eat. Great leftovers.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Tater Tot Casserole

1 lb hamburger, cooked and drained
onion, chopped
1 large can of Cream of Chicken or Mushroom soup, I prefer chicken
Whorchester sauce, to taste, I often don't use
Large bag of tater tots


Cook hamburger and onions together until no longer pink and onion is softened.
Put in the soup and small amount of water, just to make it more liquid than paste, add tater tots and mix together. Place in a large pan {13x9} and bake 350 for 45 minutes or until hot all threw pan. Can sprinkle some cheese on top if desired.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Chicken/veggie casserole... 

1 lb chicken tenders
1 zucchini thin sliced
1 yellow summer squash thin sliced
1 medium size yellow onion diced 
1 medium size ripe tomato sliced
12 oz pkg shredded blend of mozzarella, parmesan, asiago, provolone, and Ramona cheese
6 oz feta cheese
2 cups cottage cheese
2 tbs melted butter
8 oz V8 juice
1/2 tsp ground oregano
1/2 tsp ground basil
1 tbs minced garlic

Cut tenders into 1 inch squares and scatter evenly in bottom of casserole dish, pour butter over them.
add layer of cottage cheese
add layer of zucchini
add layer of feta cheese
add layer of summer squash
add layer of onion
add layer of tomato slices
pour V8 in evenly
sprinkle garlic, basil and oregano over top
add layer of shredded cheese
cover with foil and bake for 45 minutes @ 350, remove foil covering, turn oven off and let simmer another 20 minutes.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*COWBOY BEANS WITH SMOKED SAUSAGE*

Depending on appetite, this easily makes 8-10 main dish servings, or 20 side dish servings.

2 Tbl olive oil
2 med onions, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
3 ribs celery, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 lb smoked coil sausage, cut into small pieces
2 cups barbecue sauce
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
2 Tbl chili powder (Aunt Dora Lou omitted this)
1 Tbl worcestershire sauce
1 Tbl prepared mustard
2 tsp liquid smoke
1 tsp salt (opt)
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp red pepper
1 can (or pt) each:
pinto beans
red beans
kidney beans
northern beans
pork & beans

In dutch oven, combine olive oil, onions, green pepper, celery, garlic and smoked sausage. Saute until onions are limp. Add remaining ingredients, stir. Bake uncovered at 350 for 1 1/4 - 1 3/4 hrs.

Note: This is from my favorite aunt, Dora Lou. She loved to make it for Uncle Lucky when he was with us - then loved to make it for DH when she saw how much he enjoyed it. I miss her.


----------



## LoneWolf1970 (Jan 9, 2019)

The best one I can give you is green bean casserole only add roasted smoked beef sausage to the mix. 2 things about this dish. 
1 make sure you pre cook the sausage before you add it to the mix otherwise it becomes very greasy. 
2 make a double batch because it will disappear.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

I make this often


PW’s Sour Cream Noodle Bake / Skillet Meal
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2011/03/sour-cream-noodle-bake/


Ingredients:

1 1/2 pounds Ground Beef
1 15-oz can Tomato Sauce
1/2 teaspoon Salt
Black Pepper
8 oz Egg Noodles
1/2 cup Sour Cream
1 1/4 cup Small Curd Cottage Cheese
1/2 cup Green Onions, thinly sliced
1 cup Sharp Cheddar Cheese, grated

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350. (unless you’re short on time – then you can cook it all in the skillet)

2. Brown ground beef in large skillet. Drain fat, add tomato sauce, salt and pepper. Let simmer.

3. In a large saucepan, cook egg noodles until al dente. Drain. 

4. In a bowl, combine sour cream and cottage cheese. Add pepper and green onions. Add to noodles and mix together.

5. If baking in the oven, add half of the noodle mixture to a casserole dish. Top with the half the meat mixture, sprinkle with half the cheese. Repeat layers. Bake for 20 minutes or until cheese in melted. If using the skillet, mix everything together in the skillet until cheese is melted.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

KathyJ said:


> Bean Soup with Sausage and Kale
> _Adapted by Kathy J. From Craig’s Aunt Susi (August 2008)_
> from” Easy Dinners Soups & Stews” by Carrie Holcomb
> 
> ...


This sounds interesting but I would make a couple changes myself. I think I'd use pinto beans instead of cannellili beans and swap the kale for some sliced and diced smoked hog jowl. Slide a nice thick chunk of cornbread under it for nice meal on a cold winters day.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> This sounds interesting but I would make a couple changes myself. I think I'd use pinto beans instead of cannellili beans and swap the kale for some sliced and diced smoked hog jowl. Slide a nice thick chunk of cornbread under it for nice meal on a cold winters day.


but then you have no greens!!!

you're fast!
I deleted that post because I had already posted the recipe years ago on the soups & chowders thread - lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

KathyJ said:


> but then you have no greens!!!
> 
> you're fast!
> I deleted that post because I had already posted the recipe years ago on the soups & chowders thread - lol


True, there would be no greens in my beans but the smoked hog jowl compensates.  kinda like a bit more bacon instead of lettuce on a blt.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

KathyJ said:


> I make this often
> 
> 
> PW’s Sour Cream Noodle Bake / Skillet Meal
> ...


Kathy, I made this dish last night per your recipe and it was yummy!


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Kathy, I made this dish last night per your recipe and it was yummy!
> 
> View attachment 74758


That's great!
I'm making it tomorrow.


----------



## FranklinFarmstead (Nov 2, 2020)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> This sounds interesting but I would make a couple changes myself. I think I'd use pinto beans instead of cannellili beans and swap the kale for some sliced and diced smoked hog jowl. Slide a nice thick chunk of cornbread under it for nice meal on a cold winters day.


You could use spinach instead of kale as well but not cook it as long since it’s more tender.


----------



## RockOn (Jun 12, 2021)

My favorite one dish meal is this:
Beef pot pie - Easy Beef Pot Pie recipes to try at home - A cooking guide.
The best part about it - you don't have to follow the recipe very strict and use different veggies you have at home. My kiddies like broccoli a lot, so we use a lot of it and don't put chillies inside so even the small one can eat it.


----------

